# 1-Andro/4-Andro expectations



## overthepond (Jun 26, 2013)

IML sells a combo package with these two compounds with enough of each for a 30 day cycle @ 200 mg each. According to the prohormone sticky, these compounds are best run in the 300-600 mg and 400-800 mg per day, respectively. 

At 200 mg each, what kind of gains can be expected? Is it even worth doing at such low doses? 

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 26, 2013)

User feedback has been good. IML did add an ingredient (DHB) to make the compounds stronger mg for mg so I would not get caught up in high dosing schemes brother. 

*6,7-dihydroxybergamottin (DHB)*

Along with the chemical Bergamottin, it is believed to be responsible for the grapefruit juice effect in which the consumption of the juice affects the metabolism of a variety of pharmaceutical drugs.

Chemically, bergamottin and 6,7-dihydroxybergamottin are linear furanocoumarins functionalized with side chains derived from geraniol. They are inhibitors of some isoforms of the cytochromeP450 enzyme, particularly CYP3A4. This prevents oxidative metabolism of certain drugs by the enzyme, resulting in an elevated concentration of drug in the bloodstream.

Normally, the grapefruit juice effect is considered to be a negative interaction, and patients are often warned not to consume grapefruit or its juice when taking medication. However, some current research is focused on the potential benefits ofcytochrome P450 inhibition. Bergamottin, dihydroxybergamottin, or synthetic analogs may be developed as drugs that are targeted to increase the oral bioavailability of other drugs.


----------



## overthepond (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Heavy. What kind of gains can be expected from a mild cycle like this? I'm not looking for anything crazy, just a little boost to help get past a strength plateau. Also, if I were to run a higher dose of 1-AD, what is the recommended ratio of 4-AD to combat some of the sides like lethargy etc? 1:1 or something else? 

Sorry to ask so many questions. I'm pretty new to the whole PH/designer steroid thing.


----------



## 240PLUS (Aug 13, 2013)

At 3 weeks out I was at 800-900 mg a day. I got paranoid about conversion rates being low so I made sure I got plenty of it. I went up about 30 lbs on my bench, and was repping what I was normally maxing. But I was consuming about 3000 cals a day. It's a great strength product!!!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm interested in the results from this actually looking at a similar product. Please let me know how it works for you. And what type of gains you got from it also. That's important to me. I really am looking to put on some hard lean mass. Thanks for your input. I look forward to your response.


----------

